# What is the best affordable wet dry vacum cleaner



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys, what is the best affordable wet dry vacum around at the mo?

Are there any good deal on?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Can't say it's the best as I haven't much experience but I got a good deal on a Nilfisk 20T a while back from a certain online book (and much much more) shop. Sucks like one of those ladies that sit in windows in a certain European capital. So I am told. There are models below and above that one, but it was the one that best suited me at the time in terms of features and price.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have this one:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

It's build quality is a tad on the cheap side but is to be expected at the price, it has cracking suction and the blower feature is great for blow drying the car! It's effectively 3-in-1 for £45 and considering some car blowers are easy £100, this was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've one of the Titan models from Screwfix - great suction and really works well, but it's not the quietist of models, apart from this, would definitely recommend :thumb:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb430vac-1400w-30ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/70472

Sometimes comes up on offer :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Titan with out a doubt, ive had mine 4 years now, use it once a week atleast

IVe got this one and its excellent https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb351vac-1400w-20ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/56239

Does wet and dry and also has a blower on the back so when youve cleaned your engine bay you can dry it in a few mins, its awesome.

For wet cleaning I would recommend this attachment https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Numatic-...434654?hash=item2aa6c32a5e:g:dC0AAOSwKT9a2Joa


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Another vote for the Titan and I got it cheap at Xmas.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I had the Macallister branded version of the Titan (B&Q = Macallister, Screwfix = Titan, B&Q/Screwfix are the same company) and it was a great little machine. As mentioned, build quality is a bit on the cheap side but it performed well and it's definitely a bargain. The only drawbacks are that the hose is a little short for working in a car and the hose itself is a friction fit, rather than a screw on type arrangement. Most of the time this isn't an issue as the castors work well and the little vac will happily trundle along behind you, but if it meets an obstacle, especially when it's in blower mode, the hose will just pop straight out.

I just swapped to this Shop Vac and it's a lot better, longer hose, secure connection, much better build and most of all, it's far more powerful. Yes it's a bit pricier, but reduced from £100 to £75 so good value, but it is a clearance deal so will only be available for as long as they have stock.


----------



## Negaultra7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mcpx said:


> I had the Macallister branded version of the Titan (B&Q = Macallister, Screwfix = Titan, B&Q/Screwfix are the same company) and it was a great little machine. As mentioned, build quality is a bit on the cheap side but it performed well and it's definitely a bargain. The only drawbacks are that the hose is a little short for working in a car and the hose itself is a friction fit, rather than a screw on type arrangement. Most of the time this isn't an issue as the castors work well and the little vac will happily trundle along behind you, but if it meets an obstacle, especially when it's in blower mode, the hose will just pop straight out.
> 
> I just swapped to this Shop Vac and it's a lot better, longer hose, secure connection, much better build and most of all, it's far more powerful. Yes it's a bit pricier, but reduced from £100 to £75 so good value, but it is a clearance deal so will only be available for as long as they have stock.


Thanks im having trouble opening the link


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is this one from B&Q

Shop Vac Corded 40L Bagged Wet & dry vacuum P14-SQ18S


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I swear this topic comes up every week :lol: 

The answer is the Titan one from Screwfix


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have the 30T Nilfisk, keep the bag and filter clean and it's one of the best for it's price!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-Mu...83&hvtargid=pla-445130936114&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Negaultra7 said:


> Thanks im having trouble opening the link


Apologies, try this

https://www.diy.com/departments/shop-vac-corded-40l-bagged-wet-dry-vacuum-p14-sq18s/818167_BQ.prd


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got my wet/dry vacuum cleaner from Asda. It's alright.
Had it quite a few years. Very useful when decorating the house.

I Think it was £40.

It's got a blower attachment but I've never used that. Only one complaint, the lead isn't very long. Although nine times out of ten it's under the counter in my shed vacuuming up sawdust or other debris from tinkering.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

This is mine: https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wet+Dry-Vacuum-with-Blower-20L---1250W/p/215735

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Just seen this https://www.aldi.co.uk/wet-and-dry-workshop-vacuum/p/018746287808400

Update: just read some of the reviews for the old Workzone model which seems to be the same and it gets very poor ratings &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

IVe had my Titan TTB430VAC for 5 years now, wet and dry it has always performed well

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...c3RThivl_krJvjtD0pxoCMMMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How are these used. I have detailed a few friends cars and they always seem to have cloth seats that are stained and minging (I have leather( what's required to clean them up to new again ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> How are these used. I have detailed a few friends cars and they always seem to have cloth seats that are stained and minging (I have leather( what's required to clean them up to new again ?


Are you asking how to clean leather?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Rian said:


> Are you asking how to clean leather?


No cloth... I have leather so it's a doddle, I'm curious how to use a wet vac ect to clean up the cloth seats covered in stains and how time consuming/ difficulty of the process


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had a Numatic George for years and it does a great job. Bit more money than other suggested on here at around £230. Cheapest I could find was here:

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/SearchResult.asp?PNameDBoth=george&Submit2=+

As for cleaning I'm sure others have different methods to mine. The key is to suck out as much dirty water as possible. On my Numatic it has a pump that sprays water (and solution) behind the nozzle so you spray and then suck up. I prefer to spray the solution first and get a suitable brush to scrub the fabric, then draw the dirty water out using the nozzle. May take several attempts on heavily soiled areas but usually works for me.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> No cloth... I have leather so it's a doddle, I'm curious how to use a wet vac ect to clean up the cloth seats covered in stains and how time consuming/ difficulty of the process


So you'll need a few things, spray bottle, I use a kwazar venus, a brush is handy (fabric/leather brush)

Spray a section of the carpet or seat, use brush to agitate and then suck out with your wet vac, youll also need an upholstery extraction nozzle, under a tenner form Amazon and they fit the titan

https://www.amazon.co.uk/First4Spar...ocphy=1007149&hvtargid=pla-763835628437&psc=1

Its not a quick process so not something you would so on a regular maintenance clean maybe one a year or so


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good video...


----------

